# Établir son chef



## Tír_Eoghain

Bonjour!

Est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider avec cette phrase?

"_Elle (une cathédrale) faisait partie de la propriété des Laterani qui fut offerte à l'église de Rome pour y *établir son chef*_".

Je ne sais pas si "son chef" fait référence à un lieu (comme un quartier général) ou à une personne (un leader, un meneur). Je crois que cela veut dire qu'ils voulaient y imposer une personne qui les représentait. Est-ce correct? Sinon, quelle serait la traduction correcte?

Merci!!


----------



## Paquita

¿No se trataría más bien de los "Laterani" sin la "s" y de la basílica San Juan de Latrán?

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archibasílica_de_San_Juan_de_Letrán



> El nombre oficial es _Archibasilica Sanctissimi Salvatoris_,* es la  más antigua y la de rango más alto* entre las cuatro basílicas mayores o  papales de Roma, y tiene el título honorífico de _«Omnium urbis et orbis ecclesiarum mater et caput»_  (*madre y cabeza* de toda las iglesias de la ciudad de Roma y de toda la  tierra), por ser la sede episcopal *del primado de todos los obispos, el  papa.* Fue consagrada por el papa San Silvestre en el año 324.



¿su sede?


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

La*s*terani ou Laterani ?
Quelle est cette cathédrale ? Quel est le *contexte* ? (*quelle date *... où...)


----------



## Tír_Eoghain

Désolé. Je voulait dire _Laterani_, oui. La s m'a coulé. C'est déjà rectifié. 
La cathédrale est celle de St. Jean de Latran à Rome. Le contexte? Bon, la famille des Laterani (d'où vient le nom de la cathédrale) l'a donnée à l'église romaine au début du IVe siècle.

Comme Paquit& a dit, au début, je pensais que "chef", il s'agisait d'un lieu, lequel on pourrait traudire comme "sede" en espagnol. Pourtant, une amie française m'a dit qu'elle croyait qu'on parlait d'une personne, et, en consequance, on devrait le traduire par "líder", "cabecilla". Je ne sais plus ce qu'il faut croire!


----------



## jprr

Je pense qu'il faut en effet comprendre* le chef *(lider)* de l'église *(la communauté)* de Rome* ... qui deviendra le Pape.


----------



## Tír_Eoghain

Merci, jprr!

Alors, on ne peut pas comprendre ici "chef" comme un synonyme de siège? C'est sûr alors qu'il s'agît d'une personne?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tír_Eoghain said:


> Merci, jprr!
> 
> Alors, on ne peut pas comprendre ici "chef" comme un synonyme de siège? C'est sûr alors qu'il s'agît d'une personne?


Non, je ne le pense pas. 

Entre autres, à "chef", le *CNRTL *dit:



> _RELIG.__Abbaye chef d'ordre ou simpl. chef d'ordre.Maison principale d'un ordre à laquelle sont rattachées toutes les autres._


----------



## Tír_Eoghain

Merci, Víctor. En fait, tout ce que tu ajoutes parle d'une personne. C'est ça ce que je vais choisir, je pense.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Non, il ne s'agit pas d'une personne mais de la 'maison principale de l'ordre'. 

La seule traduction qu'en ce moment je vois est *sede,* à la rigueur *cabeza*.


----------



## Tír_Eoghain

Même si les Laterani n'étaient pas une ordre réligieuse mais une famille? Je m'y perds. Les deux français qui m'ont répondu m'ont dit qu'il s'agit d'une personne. Les deux espagnols disent qu'il s'agit d'un lieu. C'est quoi ce que je dois mettre?  J'ai cherché aussi dans les livres d'histoire et d'art, mais je n'en trouve rien!


----------



## Tír_Eoghain

Alors, jprr, vous le traduirait par "líder"? c'est ça?


----------



## jprr

Victor "chef d'ordre", "chef-lieu" et autres composés de "chef" sont une chose.

"Chef" tout seul en est une autre... * sauf si le texte est ancien *(XVIIIème ou avant...)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

jprr said:


> Victor "chef d'ordre", "chef-lieu" et autres composés de "chef" sont une chose.
> 
> "Chef" tout seul en est une autre... * sauf si le texte est ancien *(XVIIIème ou avant...)


Merci, jprr, mais je connaissais déjà ces nuances...
Au fait, je ne saisis pas très bien la dernière nuance: "_sauf si le texte est ancien (XVIIIème ou avant...)_". Que voudrait dire "chef" dans ce cas-là? 



Tír_Eoghain said:


> Les deux français qui m'ont répondu m'ont dit qu'il s'agit d'une personne. Les deux espagnols disent qu'il s'agit d'un lieu. C'est quoi ce que je dois mettre?


Désolé, mais cette observation n'est pas très élégante. Je ne pense pas que ce soit une question de "français ou d'espagnols": nous donnons notre avis de bonne foi et l'intéressé décide.


----------



## Tír_Eoghain

Víctor Pérez said:


> Merci, jprr, mais je connaissais déjà ces nuances...
> Au fait, je ne saisis pas très bien la dernière nuance: "_sauf si le texte est ancien (XVIIIème ou avant...)_". Que voudrait dire "chef" dans ce cas-là?
> 
> 
> Désolé, mais cette observation n'est pas très élégante. Je ne pense pas que ce soit une question de "français ou d'espagnols": nous donnons notre avis de bonne foi et l'intéressé décide.



No seas delicado,  sabes perfectamente con qué intención lo he dicho y en absoluto iba con ningún matiz ofensivo.


----------



## Tír_Eoghain

Quel est le sens alors? Le texte n'est pas si ancien, mais oui le mot auquel il fait réference!


----------



## jprr

Víctor Pérez said:


> Au fait, je ne saisis pas très bien la dernière nuance: "_sauf si le texte est ancien (XVIIIème ou avant...)_". Que voudrait dire "chef" dans ce cas-là? .


Je veux dire _qu'effectivement_ *dans les textes anciens on peut trouver l'usage de chef = lieu d'établissement / fondation*
et* qu'à ma connaissance, cet usage a totalement disparu actuellement.*
d'où ma demande* de date* (post#3) ..du texte, ou de la citation reprise par le texte


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Víctor Pérez said:


> Non, il ne s'agit pas d'une personne ... *cabeza*.


 

Con la Iglesia hemos topado... personalmente creo que aquí sólo cabe cabeza , "sede" sea quizás demasiado preciso (hablando de la Iglesia) para traducir _chef _aquí y de verdad, salvo que el texto lo aclare más adelante, no creo que se refiera a una persona. El _caput _en la cita de Paquit& aclara mucho.

Sólo una opinión más, claro.

Saludos, MDG


----------



## Tír_Eoghain

Je ne comprends pas du tout. Le dictionaire français parle seulment d'une personne lorsqu'on cherche "chef"...


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

En el diccionario: *chef = tête* (vielli). Ten en cuenta que un rasgo de la Iglesia es mantener casi sin cambios estructuras, procedimientos, conceptos... y su correspondiente vocabulario, luego una palabra en desuso en otros contextos puede ser de plena actualidad o sencillamente apropiada si se utiliza en realción con la Iglesia y su entorno o historia.

Tu duda está en origen, y está visto que no todo el mundo interpreta esa palabra como lo hacemos otros, luego es una duda que te va a costar resolver si el texto no te lo aclara, o sin ayuda de un especialista.

Traducir "chef" por "cabeza", además de parecerme lo más apropiado en este caso, puede llegar a trasladar esa confusión o ambigüedad (¿persona, lugar, organismo...?) al español, con lo que la traducción te queda ya redonda...Bromas aparte, fíjate en la cita del post 2, en la que mencionan también esta palabra en relcaión con la iglesia.

Saludos, MDG


----------



## jprr

Tír_Eoghain said:


> Je ne comprends pas du tout. Le dictionaire français parle seulment d'une personne lorsqu'on cherche "chef"...


Nous sommes d'accord, mais la plupart des dictionnaires font référence _aux seuls  emplois actuels._
Les textes anciens utilisent bien, _lorsqu'il s'agit de fonder un ordre, une abbaye etc..._, "établir son chef" dans le sens donné par Paquit&, Victor et Ming Dang Go -  voir exemple 

C'est bien pour ça qu'il est important de savoir quand  est écrite cette phrase, ou si elle reprend cette formulation ancienne. _(le contexte!!!)_


----------



## Jenesaisrien

No soy terriblemente conocedora del lenguaje eclesiástico pero lo que alcanzo a interpretar aquí es que se ofrece la propiedad de los Laterani como residencia papal. Es decir para que allí se establezca el jefe de la Iglesia, en tanto lugar físico.



Tír_Eoghain said:


> Je crois que cela veut dire qu'ils voulaient y imposer une personne qui les représentait. Est-ce correct?



Desde el punto de vista del contexto  me genera dudas esta interpretación  ya que para la religión católica quien establece (en el sentido de nombrar) al jefe de la Iglesia es Jesucristo y ya contaban con ese jefe en los sucesivos papas desde hacía 300 años. 


Saludos


----------



## Tír_Eoghain

Gracias, jenesaisrien. La respuesta es que los Lateranos dieron esta propiedad a la Iglesia de Roma para que ésta estableciera allí a su Obispo y Papa.


----------

